# passer de mac 0s 9.04 à os



## kaddouril (25 Janvier 2012)

j'ai une palourde G3 en os 9.04 version anglaise, puis passser sans pb en os X

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

Alors quelques points pratiques :

1) Tu n'es pas dans le bon forum, puisque ta question concerne OS X, en fait. On va donc déménager.

2) Les iBook G3 Palourde supportent les versions de Mac OS X Panther (Mac OS 10.3.x) ou jusqu'à Tiger (Mac OS 10.4.x), selon le modèle (voir 3 ci dessous), mais pas plus récent.

3) Il y a eu 4 modèles de "Palourdes" deux de la première génération (300 et 366 Mhz) qui démunis de firewire ne supportent Mac OS X que jusqu'à la version 10.3.9 (Panther), et ceux de seconde génération (366 et 466 Mhz) qui eux, supportent Mac OS X jusqu'à la version 10.4.11 (Tiger, qui ne peut s'installer que sur un Mac muni de port(s) Firewire "built-in" &#8230; C'est à dire d'origine).

4)  Après, il faut aussi voir de quelle quantité de mémoire, et de quelle taille de disque dur tu dispose. 128 Mo pour Panther, 256 Mo pour Tiger, c'est le strict minimum pour faire tourner OS X (en dessous il refuse de s'installer), mais à moins de 384 Mo pour Panther ou 512 Mo pour Tiger, ça va être d'une lenteur insupportable. Par ailleurs, il faut au minimum un disque de 10 Go mais vraiment au minimum, 20 ou plus c'est mieux, pour Panther, pas moins de 20 pour Tiger.

5) avec 300 Mhz seulement, ça ramera de toute façon, et de 366 à 466, ça sera pas très rapide non plus (pour comparaison, j'ai un PowerBook G3 500 Mhz doté de 1 Go de Ram et d'un disque de 80 Go, sous Tiger, sur le plan performance, ça me parait le minimum acceptable).

EDIT : Je pensais déplacer ton sujet dans "Mac OS X", mais à la réflexion, je vais plutôt le mettre dans le forum consacré aux PowerBook et iBook, car finalement, ça se résume à une question de configuration matérielle minimale.


----------



## kaddouril (25 Janvier 2012)

J'ai besoin d'autres précisions pour l'installation, je ne suis en possession du cd os 9.0.4, est-il  possible de le faire directement avec os X ou faut il une autre manip. merci encore
vous ds macs les gars (je ne sais si on l'a déjà faite celle là)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

kaddouril a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'autres précisions pour l'installation, je ne suis en possession du cd os 9.0.4, est-il  possible de le faire directement avec os X ou faut il une autre manip. merci encore
> vous ds macs les gars (je ne sais si on l'a déjà faite celle là)



Les CD (ou le DVD) de Mac OS X suffi(sen)t, il est bootable (le premier de la série dans le cas des CD), comme celui d'OS 9.


----------



## kaddouril (25 Janvier 2012)

avec mon ibook G3, j'ai essayé de me connecter en os 9.0.4, mais il me demande d'avoir :"internet config extension" ou trouver ça et comment le mettre dans système folder?
que signifie les extension, je nul en mal
merci pour tout PASCAL 77 et d'autres si désir d'aide.
super ses forum
demain j'essaie mon os x.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2012)

Sous OS 9.0.4, te connecter à internet, c'est un peu comme vouloir faire courir une 2CV en F1, ne cherche pas, tu ne pourras pas afficher la plupart des sites. Ce système a près de 15 ans d'âge, sur le plan internet, sa technologie n'a plus rien à voir avec ce qu'on peut trouver sur les sites actuels.


----------



## kaddouril (26 Janvier 2012)

ibook G3
système: 9.0.4 international english
active enabler: mac OS ROM 5.3.1
virtual memory: 194 MB
Bult-in memory: 192 MB
Bakside L2 cache 256K
Processor powerpc G3
speed 466MHz
internal modem: 56 k

voila tous les renseignements que je possède
donc PENSEZ VOUS QUE JE PEUX VRAIMENT INSTALLER MAC10.......SANS dégats
SORRY PACAL 77, je repose la question, ne m'en veux pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2012)

Avec 192 Mo de Ram, si la taille de ton disque dur le permet (tu ne nous en dis rien), tu peux installer Panther (Mac OS X 10.3), mais pas Tiger, qui réclame au minimum 256 Mo pour accepter de s'installer.

Cela dit, même avec ton processeur à 466 Mhz, Panther devra fréquemment faire appel à la mémoire virtuelle, ce qui plombera les performances. Il faudrait que tu remplace ta barrette de 128 par une de 256 au minimum (ce qui te ferait 320 Mo avec les 64 soudés sur la carte mère), mais une 512 serait mieux;, car même Panther, en dessous de 384 Mo, c'est limite. Tu n'auras pas intérêt à lancer plusieurs applications à la fois.

Par contre, avant d'installer Panther, il faudra que tu t'assure que l'Open Firmware de ton iBook a bien été mis à jour en version 4.1.7, faute de quoi, ça posera des problèmes compliqués à solutionner (pouvant rendre la machine inutilisable tant que la solution n'est pas trouvée).

Pour savoir quelle version de l'Open Firmware tu as, tu vas dans ton menu pomme, tu choisis "Informations système Apple", et en bas du premier onglet, tu regardes "informations de production" (si la petite flèche pointe vers la droite, tu cliques dessus pour qu'elle pointe vers le bas. l'info est dans la rubrique entourée en rouge sur la copie d'écran ci dessous (dans ce cas c'est une version 4.1.8 puisque ma machine n'est pas un iBook, mais un PowerBook).

Si tu n'es pas en 4.1.7, tu peux télécharger ici cette mise à jour, mais il te faudra mettre ton système à jour en 9.1 minimum, mais mieux en 9.2.2 pour pouvoir l'appliquer. Ces mises à jour depuis la 9.0.4 sont gratuites, mais semblent avoir disparues du site d'Apple. Je les ai mises ici (archive "auto-décompactable sous OS 9, tu double-clique sur le fichier téléchargé).

Tu dois d'abord faire la mise à jour 9.1, puis ensuite la 9.2.1 et enfin la 9.2.2. mais attends 14 H pour télécharger les maj d'OS 9, pour être sûr que l'upload soit terminé (je dois partir avant la fin).


----------



## kaddouril (26 Janvier 2012)

la version que j'ai est en anglais, ne puis je pas la rendre en français et comme annoncé je n'ai pas le cd d'installation
c'est trrop compliqué pour moi pour le mettre en 9.1 et puis en9.2.2, j'ai pas trouvé pour le firmwair, ta copie d'écran ne s'ouvre" pas
merci pour tout pascal
P.S mon dd : 10giga


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2012)

kaddouril a dit:


> la version que j'ai est en anglais, ne puis je pas la rendre en français et comme annoncé je n'ai pas le cd d'installation



Non, contrairement à OS X, OS 9 n'était pas "multi-lingue" et en plus, les mises à jour que je t'ai mis sont pour un OS 9 français



kaddouril a dit:


> c'est trrop compliqué pour moi pour le mettre en 9.1 et puis en9.2.2



Alors tu ne peux pas mettre le firmware à jour, la mise à jour ne fonctionnera pas en 9.0.4



kaddouril a dit:


> j'ai pas trouvé pour le firmwair, ta copie d'écran ne s'ouvre" pas



Ça n'est pas une copie d'écran, mais un lien direct vers la page de téléchargement de la mise à jour dont tu aurais besoin sur le site d'Apple. Si elmle ne s'ouvre pas, c'est que tu cherches à faire ça avec un navigateur trop vieux.



kaddouril a dit:


> P.S mon dd : 10giga



Alors n'aies pas trop de regrets, 192 Mo de Ram et seulement 10 Go de disque, ça aurait fait trop juste pour Panther (peu de Ram implique plus de place sur le disque pour la mémoire virtuelle).


----------



## kaddouril (26 Janvier 2012)

c'est super gentil de ta part PASCAL 77
vous etes des macs 
a une prochaine fois
salut à toi et tes compères
continuez , vous etes sur le bon chemin de l'entraide


----------



## kaddouril (25 Février 2012)

identification de ma machine pour conseils
  #7
kaddouril
Nouveau membre

J'ai une palourde ibook G3 graphite


ibook G3 ,     
D.D 10 Gigas
système: 9.0.4 international english
active enabler: mac OS ROM 5.3.1
virtual memory: 194 MB
Bult-in memory: 192 MB
Bakside L2 cache 256K
Processor powerpc G3
speed 466MHz
internal modem: 56 k


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2012)

Ben pour OS 9, il ne reste plus que les petites annonces, les sites d'enchères ou les spécialistes de l'occasion. ça fait 10 ans maintenant que ce système à cessé d'être développé, ça commence à devenir compliqué à trouver.


----------

